# Two sets Antler Limb Bolts FS



## flintdiver (Oct 3, 2008)

I have two sets available. One set is actually casts of a real antler burr/base , they look and feel identical to real antler burrs/bases , they have a smooth piece of leather on the bottom and stainless bolts . $40 shipped.
The other set are real antler with a deer print w/ dew claws showing and stained. They are a nice piece of art to add to your T/D recurve. $65 shipped.PM for more info. I accept Money order's or Paypal.


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 3, 2008)

im interested in the cast set, but could you give me an idea of the width of them ? dont want them to look outta place on my TD longbow ( skinny limbs), they appear to be about right !
thanks !


----------



## flintdiver (Oct 3, 2008)

Longbow, they are 1 3/4" x 2 1/8", outside edge of burr measurment. Let me know.


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 7, 2008)

the limb butt width on my L/B limbs are 1 3/8" wide- i do believe these would be too wide-


----------

